# At what age do they slow down?



## Miles (May 18, 2011)

I'm sure this has been discussed before but I couldn't find it and for some reason I am too tired to search!  What is the average age Vizslas slow down? Mine is actually relatively calm- he's 1.5 years and I've seen 5 year-olds crazier than him. But man o man it is a part time job getting this boy tired.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

My 7.5 year old Flynn still loves to run and hike and chase birds and go crazy in the woods. But, at home he's pretty calm. His 1.5 year old sister Luna does get him going though. But, in terms of him just chilling on the couch and requiring a little less physical activity than he used to, I'd say maybe that started for him at around age 4 or 5?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My boy Willie is about five years old now, and he's pretty mellow. But then again, just yesterday afternoon he got the zoomies out in his yard and did the large figure-eights, butt-tucked, running as fast as he could routine. I had just asked him a simply question: Any luck finding a squirrel, Willie? HA-Ha-ha!! ;D ;D


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

My two year old has become very mellow the last few months. His six mo old sister gets him going and then he's beat. He didn't even want to come on our jog this morning so I left him laying the couch! He's on some meds that I'm sure take a toll making him tire out more quickly but I can still see a big difference and think even off of meds he's a much calmer dog now. I don't think that they require that much less exercise as they age necessarily as much as they learn how to relax and that in the house is calm time while outside is crazy fun time.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

After 45+yrs with a V in my life - the ONLY thing that has slowed doVVn is me LOL


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

MsWhipple love your term the ZOOMIES... ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I didn't come up with that word, "Zoomies", all on my own. Actually, I heard it from someone else maybe five or six years ago. It really seems to describe that behavior (which we are all familiar with) to a "T" and so now I use it all the time. The zoomies... Vizslas get them a lot!! ;D


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Hahaha, I think I will be adopting the Zoomie expression, Coops and Kenzie seem to get them when we get in from a walk/run/play. You can be out with them for a couple of hours, you walk they zoom and when you get home and get their lead off they head out to the garden and Zoom a little more.. They also do this after tea, for some strange reason..Like a sugar rush..


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Cooperman, after mine get back from a long run they do the zoomies in our backyard too. it's liek they're saying "hey, I still have energy reserves I wasn't able to use up on that run".


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hang on they slow down!!!!?? 

I want my money back!!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

I was told they come with only one condition. NO REFUNDS...


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Yea! Do a search "the zoomies" and the urban dictionary explains it ... 

When a dog or puppy runs around fast and crazy because of built up energy or exciting moment. Something like that...

Lol 

Looking forward to more "when my V calmed down" posts...


----------



## Miles (May 18, 2011)

The zoomies make me smile from my face all the way to my belly.  

But maybe I am doing something wrong (or maybe I just have a normal V). Mine loves retrieving and I'll take him to an open park and he runs his heart out for 45 mins- 1 hour (for the 2nd time of the day), seems tired, we come home, he sleeps for 1-2 hours and then whines for me to play with him again. 

I am doing my best to ignore him and not react, he tries to be quiet/lie down but that lasts for 45 mins max, then I take him out again before I go crazy from the whining. 

I freelance and work from home- which is great but I don't have a regular schedule that I go out of the house. Do you find it works better if they exercise at the same time every day? I just don't know if I could manage that but maybe I will try.

Or should I just keep ignoring him? It started after he came back from a dog hotel- where he gets to play with other dogs all day.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

We do not have a regular routine, I work different days to my husband, we never take the dogs out at the same time either, some days after breakfast, some before. Lunch walks, and evening walks are always at different times, they dont so much whine to go out, but they know when they are gong out just by the clothes!!
I think that the irregular walk times have worked for us, you could try that but I am sure that someone will have good tips for you.


----------



## coach (Dec 7, 2017)

*Vizsla slow down*

our girl Layla, who was Vizsla insane until about 3 is 6 now and is much more mellow. She doesn't want to run or swim or chase squirrels as much, but from time to time she has her bursts of the young Layla. It's kinda sad to see her age.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Where are all these old posts coming from??

Slowing down can only mean one of two things... illness... or old age...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby's 6 1/2 now..no sign of slowing down yet especially when we're out on the birds, she covers ground at a fantastic pace


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

tknafox2 said:


> Where are all these old posts coming from??
> 
> Slowing down can only mean one of two things... illness... or old age...


I've hunted with a13 year old dog. He had slowed down, but still loved to be in the field. We let him do as much, or as little as he wanted. 
I've seen where 10 year old vizslas, are still running field trials. 

May your vizslas not slow down for many years. Hopefully just learn to settle sometimes, when in the house.
Ranger and Abbey have wrestle mania at my house. He's between 6-8 years old.


----------

